# IFS install on "60" dodge truck



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

No hydros but lots of frame work. My uncle has had this 60 Dodge truck for about 10 years. He came to me about 2 yaers ago and asked if I could install a Volare front end on it for him. I told him I could but it would take some time for me to figure it out and do it right. So he decided to take it to a shop instead. Well, The shop basicly butchered his truck. 

This is what I had to start with










Looks like it should have worked this way. Its sitting level. Its built pretty solid .But there two very major problems here. !... the steering box is blocked by the frame and it is at a total 90 dgree angle straight down from the steering colum at the firewall. So there is pretty much no way to make the steering work at all this way. 2... it sits level like this only because all the tnsion has been released from the torsion bars. The is squating all the way down on the bump stops and it is sitting this high. Imagine with the torsion bars stiffened up. :uh: So This is set up totaly wrong.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

parts truck with stock frame


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

1st Had to remove the damaged part of the frame with the volare clip








then cut the front off the part truck








Ready to weld.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here you can see what I'm up against with this volare front end. The Dodge frame is narrow and interfers with the steering box. I dont know why he wanted to use this front end but its too late now. Gotta make it work.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here i'm getting the volare all lined up under the restored frame. After I get it all tack welded in place I hve to brace it peice by peice and knotch out the frame so the steering box will go in . This is as far as i got. The front is now tacked in place. But the back of the volare clip is resting on stands still. I'll post more pics as I go.


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

:uh: where's that shop at ? they did hem bad :angry:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Tell me about it... Its in Sac. somewhere. They are a little short on common sense there.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

glad to see another dodge gettin fixed up. its lookin good. wouldnt of been as much work if the people at the shop knew what they were doin


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

This type of settup is more commaon on fords and later Dodges. Trucks with srtaight frame rails. Then the install is simple you just knotch out the frame a litle weld in the volare and do a lttle triming and re-enforcing. But with this "60" frame its a total pain in the ass. He would have been better of odering a costom front end made specialy for his aplication.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that looks like alot of fun work


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Volare front ends were kind of a "common" mod for those trucks (as if modding those trucks were common), sort of like swapping a Camaro front end in a Chevy truck or a Mustang II front end in an F-100. The problem is Volare front ends kind of suck. The perpendicular torsion bar setup was lame compared to the older parallel setup for Mopars. And in general, I'm sure you know that they're kind of lame for altering ride height. Sure, you can just hit it with an impact wrench to "lower" the vehicle, but then it rides like mush.

Get out the sawzall, buy a Mustang II kit and try again! :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my 5th avenue has the exact same k-frame and i lowered the trosion bars and it rides fine


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not trying anything again. Once this bitch is in it's done. I dont think the volare is the best fit for the 60 dodge. I found a way to make it fit but it will be time consuming. I'm not too worried about how it rides. My uncle claims he did his research and that this was the best option. He already ivested about $3,000. in this front end. That includes the volare clip, the install at the first shop, a parts truck to fix the damage the first shop did, borgesson steering parts, and $500. that he gave me for materials and welding stuff. So he wont be going back to the drawing board . I would have bought the prefab suspension from FATMAN FABRICATIONS or some other company. Hell. I think I could have made a better suspension myself from scratch. But, this has been a good learnig experience for me so far. Something different that makes you think hard B4 you make something permanent that cant be redone easily.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 18 2007, 10:35 AM~7930648
> *my 5th avenue has the exact same k-frame and i lowered the trosion bars and it rides fine
> *


 On a 5th ave it probly wont make a difference. But on a big truck with a big motor. It may be kinda spongy. I don't know though. Guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 17 2007, 10:11 PM~7928285
> *Tell me about it... Its in Sac. somewhere. They are a little short on common sense there.
> *


should have figured a bunch of Kings fans did that shit,, :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im just glad to see another dodge get saved. if your uncle wants to sell the parts truck sign up to sweptline.org and put it up for sale on there. im sure someone would buy it off there


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I sent the parts truck to the boneyard as soon as I could. I'm in a nice nieborhood I cant keep junk in the driveway for too long.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

o alright. figured id try n help you or your uncle get some of the money back


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah I shoulkd have thought about that. But ,my wife wasn't too happy about the "MATER" truck in the driveway


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i hear whatcha sayin there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like a good learning experiance. :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes ...,But, a huge pain in the ass. After I get the frame mounted to the volare and re-enforced some. Ive gotta hoist the motor in there to check all the clearances. Then do any cutting that may be needed to clear the motor and exhuast. I also gotta make sure the steering will clear the exhaust. Then I gotta fab the motor mounts. So, I still gotta long way to go. More pics will be coming soon. I'm trying to get a little done each day. I lagged on it for a few months cuz I was a little intimidatted at first. I just gotta keep roll'n on it and get it done. That way I can get back to work on my own shit.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here are a few updates

Here I made stencils for the peices that will support the frame when I cut out the middle sections.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Now we jump ahead alittle. The batteries in the camera were dead so I couldn't take pics till today. The middle is already cut out. All the pieces made from the stencils are in place. I also put the steering box in there to check the clearances


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 18 2007, 12:13 AM~7927894
> *No hydros but lots of frame work. My uncle has had this 60 Dodge truck for about 10 years. He came to me about 2 yaers ago and asked if I could install a Volare front end on it for him. I told him I could but it would take some time for me to figure it out and do it right. So he decided to take it to a shop instead. Well, The shop basicly butchered his truck.
> 
> This is what I had to start with
> ...


thats silly :0


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Steering shaft will clear the frame just fine and lines up with the steering column perfectly


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Well ,thats pretty much it for now. I've gotta box all this stuff in. Then I'll be ready to sit the truck on the ground. After that I've gotta hoist the motor in there and figure out where to putt the motor mounts. I'm taking Memorial weekend off. Not doing shit till tuesday. Have a good weekend everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 26 2007, 11:47 PM~7986506
> *thats silly :0
> *


I agree :uh:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

You can see a big difference in how the frame sits in the volare from the others guys settup and mine. Looks like he chopped the frame B4 he put the volare in there. The other stupid thing he did was he chopped the whole front off the frame. all the mounting holes for the front of the truck are on there (radiator support,fenders,and bumper). What was this guy thinking. My uncle said the guy called him and was saying how there was no way to make it work (AFTER) he jacked it all up. I say if you dont know what you are doing DON'T. That's why it took me so long to get going on it. I was searching all over the net for some other trucks like his with this type of front end. I found only two fuzzy ass pics that I couldn't even see clearly. I finally just stuck the volare under the newly repaired frame and started brainstorming and came up with what I have here.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

This is kinda what i'm shooting for once I get it boxed in. Hopefully it makes sense to you all


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup: a whole hell of a lot better then what that shop did :thumbsdown: you should juice it for your uncle to :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I have some updates coming soon.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here are some new pics of the frame building. It's still going slow but it's progress


passenger side



























driver side











Mock-up for filler pieces


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Pass. side filled in










driver side is a little different because of the steering box


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here I re-enforced the sides where the donor frame was welded on.
This also ties in the newly fabricated pieces with the rest of the frame. Should look pretty good after some grinding and paint.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a quick comparison of what it looked like b4 and after so far
big difference in the stance and how the frame looks. It's not so bulky
I still have to hang the motor in there to check clearances and make the mounts. I'm gonna try and have it all done by the end of the month.

B4








AFTER


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

goood luck i love to see people doin different shit, somethign thats harder then bolting in new parts...


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

is that stance still with no torsion?


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

this is the kind of shit that made me start doing my own work, and never had a problem since!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks a whole lot better man. your actually takin your time and doing it right, unlike the shop. keep up the good work


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Aug 17 2007, 12:56 PM~8577717
> *is that stance still with no torsion?
> *


 No thats about half torsion. Actualy I think both those pics are the same torsion. I tightened it up b4 I pulled the motor cuz I was curious if it would even work with that big ass motor. 


Thanks guys


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

good shit ttmft


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like ur doin some good ass work, but what is it that you are doing lol?? IFS? i dont really understand


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 18 2007, 03:25 PM~8584071
> *looks like ur doin some good ass work, but what is it that you are doing lol?? IFS? i dont really understand
> *


he's putting independent front suspension on a truck the used to have a straight axle front suspenion


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 18 2007, 01:52 PM~8584156
> *he's putting independent front suspension on a truck the used to have a straight axle front suspenion
> *


 :thumbsup: I.F.S. Independant Front Suspension


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Getting startted on mounting the motor


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The passenger side will be pretty simple









But the driver side is gonna be a challenge


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The entire oil filter and adapter had to be removed so it would clear the steering box...I guess we're gonna have to use some kind of relocation kit for the filter








The steering components are also interfering with the mount .So i'll have to come up with some kind of tricky bracket to make it work. I'm mostly worried that the steering box will end up stuck in there. I wanted it to be removabele for service but I dunno, we'll see


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 ford motor in a mopar :twak:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I would have chosen a chevy motor personaly...LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuck chevy n ford, put a 427 HEMI in it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

put a mopar motor in and you wont have problems with the oil filter not fitting either


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I bet it would be easier..Just my luck I guess. Everthings gotta be the hard way.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats the way it always is,nothin can go easy on a build up


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

a YORK air compressor.... I didn't know you were putting an air suspension on this :biggrin:

This looks like quite the undertaking, good luck with the project :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that an A/C compessor.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

WOW !! Been awhile since this got updated. I stopped working it for awhile. Had alot of shit going on. But I'm back on it. I'll have some new pics in the next few days. Just wanted to give the topic a bump TTT so it will be easier to find when I have pics to post.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Alright ...Here are the recent pics.

Mock ups of the motor mounts & the 2" square tube they are made from










Tube cut out and in the vise getting bent to fit the mounts properly










Tack welded tube from frame to motor mont then removed motor to finish welding


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Motor has been removed .The mounts have been welded all the way around. Here I have a mock up for a gusset to re-inforce the mount.










Here the mount are finished .sprayed a lil paint on there to prevent rust (it was starting to rain)










Just finished this up a few hours ago. Did all the grinding that I could .Just enough to knock down some of the ugly welds and srayed some rust neutralizing chemical over the whole thing. Gotta give it 24 hrs B4 painting. So Tomarrow I'll spray everything and all the frame work will finally be done :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey on the motor isnt the oil filter and adapter changable to the oppsite side of the motor? and i believe they make a smaller steering box that may be more suitable for that application but i can fuckin think of where i seen it


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

It looks like you're doing alot of work on the frame, and doing well. Did you think of "clipping the frame" just behind the cab and get a front-end clip from a new Camaro or something like that? I know the Volare front ends are one of the better ones to install, as I've messed with quite afew old pick-ups w/ (using) and w/o (not using) the straight axle, but one of the remedies f/ the frame work is to clip the frame and get a whole front clip, that way you have it all; independent suspension, A/C, FI engine, steering column, and all the hook-ups, etc., everything modern in the old truck. It works out real well, and you can set them up low and sharp looking. I do realize that you don't have the original frame when using the new clip, but it's like having an ie; new Camaro w/ an old p/u body on it.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10194368
> *hey on the motor isnt the oil filter and adapter changable to the oppsite side of the motor?  and i believe they make a smaller steering box that may be more suitable for that application but i can fuckin think of where i seen it
> *


 I'll have to look into that oil filter thing. I dont know much about motors. I just figure shit out as I go along. As far as the steering box goes .Everything fits and works now so I'll just mention it to my uncle and if he needs a new one later he can get a smaller one. Thanks


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Mar 18 2008, 09:42 AM~10196544
> *It looks like you're doing alot of work on the frame, and doing well.  Did you think of "clipping the frame" just behind the cab and get a front-end clip from a new Camaro or something like that?  I know the Volare front ends are one of the better ones to install, as I've messed with quite afew old pick-ups w/ (using) and w/o (not using) the straight axle, but one of the remedies f/ the frame work is to clip the frame and get a whole front clip, that way you have it all; independent suspension, A/C, FI engine, steering column,  and all the hook-ups, etc., everything modern in the old truck.  It works out real well, and you can set them up low and sharp looking.  I do realize that you don't have the original frame when using the new clip, but it's like having an ie; new Camaro w/ an old p/u body on it.
> *


 Oh I definatly would have done this way different if I had it to begin with. But ,The goal was to take what he had and make it work. That volare sucks IMO and I'm still worried that after its all put together. He's not gonna like the way it rides. But, there;s nothing I can do about it now. I guess in the fords and other trucks that have straight frame rails up front. This vollare goes in pretty damn easy. But the shape of this frame made it a pain in the fucking ass. Good learnig experiance though.....I learned that I never want to do a volare clip ever again


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10208423
> *Oh I definatly would have done this way different if I had it to begin with. But ,The goal was to take what he had and make it work. That volare sucks IMO and I'm still worried that after its all put together. He's not gonna like the way it rides. But, there;s nothing I can do about it now. I guess in the fords and other trucks that have straight frame rails up front. This vollare goes in pretty damn easy. But the shape of this frame made it a pain in the fucking ass. Good learnig experiance though.....I learned that I never want to do a volare clip ever again
> *


 I do realize that this particular frame is a tough one f/ the Volare install due to it's shape. It's been awhile, but I'm thinkng the Demon and Duster were two others that were desireable. They were used in the later '40s cars and '50s Chevy Apache pick-ups alot and also for an assortment of other street rods. The older Dodge and Studebaker pick-ups are not as common, which makes them "cooler" in that way, and a Ford motor, Wow, makes it even more different. With the old Fords, w/ the original straight axle, you can mount the earlier Toyota 4x4 p/u power steering box (the one w/ the solid front axle housing) using just a piece of angle iron, and a small block Chevy drops in perfectly w/ plenty of room f/ headers. Ofcourse you've taken on a "one of a kind," mixing three different MFG's major sections. With the rear end set up right, it should handle ok w/ that front end. Those front ends, from everything I've ever seen, are supposed to be really worth having. Your uncle made a good selection. It's obvious that he did his research. Just take your time. When it's done and working right, no one will ask how long it took, only how it works. Good Luck. I'll be reading the posts.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Jimmy C . Hey "KINGFISH" no place to mount the filter on the other side of the block. Good look'n out though it would have save us some $$$ on the relocator kit.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, this is it. Not as pretty as I wanted it .But, I'm fucking sick of it so it'll have to do. I may post some more pics as I put it back together. But, as far as frame work goes this bitch is done :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Finally got the motor re-installed yesterday. I was suprised to find the oil filter fit in there after all. Just had to be removed to get the motor in and out


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

When I first seen the Volare frame jacked up under the truck frame, I was like, WTF is this dude thinking? lol


It came out 80 times better than I expected though. Great job. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh I was like "WTF am I thinking" the whole time...LOL Thanks.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 22 2007, 10:47 PM~8621479
> *fuck chevy n ford, put a 427 HEMI in it  :biggrin:
> *


572ci crate hemi motor! over 900hp :biggrin:


----------

